# My computer spec. Comments please!



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

Chip 189.99
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017



Mother board 94.99
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059
Graphic Card 179.00 
SAPPHIRE 100216L Radeon HD 3850 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102714

CD/DVD BURNER 28.99 
LG Electronics Black LG Super Multi 18x SATA DVD Burner GSA-H62NK, 10x DVD+/-R DL, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 12x DVD-RAM - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136120

Case Free
RAIDMAX SAGITTA ATX-921WB Black SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156087


RAM 38.00
CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400 - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590

Power 54.99 
Thermaltake Purepower W0100RU ATX 12V 2.0 500W Power Supply - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153052

hard drive 74.99 
Western Digital Caviar RE WD2500YS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136055


Total 840.94
Rebate 119.99
GRANDTOTAL: 720.95


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Looks good. Only thing i'd change is the power supply. An Antec Truepower Trio 650 would be better than the Purepower. It would also give you nice room for upgrading in the future.

Never heard of that case, but the price is very good!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The only thing i would suggest is ditching the thermaltake power supply, the only thermaltake supplies that are decent are the tough power.

Antec True Power Trio TP3-550 ATX12V 550W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, FCC, TÜV, CE, C-tick, CCC, CB - Retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you guys so much! I decided to buy the Antec True Power Trio. Thanks so much


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

do you guys think there is black friday discount on newegg?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I was hoping so, however I haven't heard anything as of yet.


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

updated specs
Chip 189.99
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

Mother board 94.99
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

Graphic Card 179.00 
SAPPHIRE 100216L Radeon HD 3850 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102714

CD/DVD BURNER 28.99 
LG Electronics Black LG Super Multi 18x SATA DVD Burner GSA-H62NK, 10x DVD+/-R DL, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 12x DVD-RAM - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136120

Case 59.99
RAIDMAX SAGITTA ATX-921WB Black SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156087

RAM 68.00
CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400 - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590

Power 89.99 
Antec True Power Trio TP3-550 ATX12V 550W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002

hard drive 74.99 
Western Digital Caviar RE WD2500YS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136055


Total 868.92
Rebate 119.99
GRANDTOTAL: 748.93


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. I would look at the 650W version of the Trio though to allow for more future upgrades without having to upgrade the power supply.


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

should i get 

OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002

instead of Antec True Power Trio TP3-550 ATX12V 550W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - Retail


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats a good psu to that should hold up a 8800 if you ever need to


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Thats a good psu to that should hold up a 8800 if you ever need to


do you think i need it? with the build i have right now?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It will be a little more than you need but having a power supply with a higher power output than you need is never a bad thing.


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

This is my most current build. Tell me what you think about it and what to change.
Chip 189.99

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017



Mother board 94.99 

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059 



Graphic Card 179.00 

SAPPHIRE 100216L Radeon HD 3850 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102714 




CD/DVD BURNER 28.99 

LG Electronics Black LG Super Multi 18x SATA DVD Burner GSA-H62NK, 10x DVD+/-R DL, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 12x DVD-RAM - OEM 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136120 



Case W/ Power Supply 139.99 Rebate 40

Antec Sonata Designer Silver Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 500W Power Supply - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129036 





RAM 88.00 Rebate 40

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400 - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590 



hard drive 74.99 

Western Digital Caviar RE WD2500YS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136055





Total 864.12

Rebate 80

GRANDTOTAL: 784.1


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

Do you guys think i need 2 more gigs of ram and vista 64bit home premium?

and that 500 W is ok? (case comes with power supply)


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

This is my FINAL spec. Please leave suggestions.
Chip 189.99
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

Mother board 94.99
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

Graphic Card 179.00 
SAPPHIRE 100216L Radeon HD 3850 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102714

CD/DVD BURNER 34.99 
LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write Black SATA Model LH-20A1S - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106057

Case W/ Power Supply 139.99 Rebate 40
Antec Sonata Designer Silver Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 500W Power Supply - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129036


RAM 68.99 Rebate 40
Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model PDC22G6400LLK - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220144


hard drive 74.99 
Western Digital Caviar RE WD2500YS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136055


Total 852.02
Rebate 80
GRANDTOTAL: 772.02


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

500W will be enough for now, but there will be very little room for upgrades. I would look at the Trio 650W if possible so you will be able to do more upgrades in the future.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

500 watts is really cutting the cheese thin! if not inadaquate, it will be real close to the thin line.


I would pass on that and stick with the TP-550 trio or much better = 650 watt


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

Do you think i will **** up my psu?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Most likely not because that is an EarthWatts PSU, however I wouldn't plan on keeping that power supply through generations of upgrades.


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

any ideas of adding Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That would be a good idea if you don't already have it. Intel heatsinks come with a thermal pad on them, but it is always a good idea to have extra thermal paste around.


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> That would be a good idea if you don't already have it. Intel heatsinks come with a thermal pad on them, but it is always a good idea to have extra thermal paste around.


Which is better? Intel thermal pad or thermal paste? How do i use the thermal pad?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

thermal paste is better however a thermal pad is stick on and go


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

How long do i need to replace the pad?
How long do i need to replace the paste?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You will replace the pad whenever you have to remove the heatsink. The paste is the same. You can keep it on for a long time but once you remove the heatsink it needs to be reapplied.


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> You will replace the pad whenever you have to remove the heatsink. The paste is the same. You can keep it on for a long time but once you remove the heatsink it needs to be reapplied.


The thermal pad is sticky? Does the cpu come with the thermal pad on the heatsink?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Both materials aren't really sticky. They can be easily removed with a solvent when necessary. Most all heatsinks including the Intel heatsinks that come with retail processors have thermal pads on them.


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

they are ON them already? or are they in the box


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes, the thermal pad is actually on the heatsink.


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

How would i remove it? Do i use a credit card and take it out? Then use a glass lense cleaner to take off residue from the heatsink(ingredients:water,Ispropyl Alcohol,detergent and anti-static)?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

You basically want Ispropyl Alcohol, as this leaves no residue, the other ingredients may leave residue. You just apply the Ispropyl Alcohol to a cotton rag and wipe off


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm not going to overclock atm so stock pad will be fine?


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

is there a big diff in temp?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would just use the stock stuff and see how your temps go, if you are not happy then remove and try using arctic silver 5


----------

